# Cheapest place to buy Taste of the Wild or any GREAT dog food?



## JenniferF

I have been buying taste of the wild locally for a 30lb bag for $47. Now that we have two dogs we are pretty much going through $100 a month just in dog food! Is there anywhere online to get this food cheaper OR is there somewhere to get a dog food that is just as good or almost as good considerably cheaper? I know some of you talk about the Kirkland dog food and I did check their food out today and it is $27 for a 40lb bag!! This would save us over $50 a month. My other question is, if there isn't a place to buy the better dog food for cheaper--- is Kirkland really a decent food? If I do switch to them should I supplement anything? Right now they do not get any added fish oil etc. What do you guys think?


----------



## JenniferF

Another thing I thought of-- could I just always buy both taste of the wild AND kirkland and always feed half and half? for a mix of savings AND the best dog food?


----------



## KZoppa

generally avoid Petco and Petsmart for the brands. Over priced. Mom and pop pet stores usually are cheaper but you can do a search online for pet food supplies like petfooddirect.com. You canset up a schedule for reordering or you can just reorder and you get a discount for setting up the automatic ordering. If you have a Tractor Supply Company near you, you're like to find a cheaper price on dog food as well. They also have 4Health which is a good food. Kirkland is said to be a good food and i imagaine it is (no Costco near us and i'm dedicated to Sam's club lol) but Kirkland doesnt always agree with some dogs and shows up in the form of ear infections or something else. But that kind of thing can happen with any food.


----------



## TankGrrl66

Do you have any feed stores near you?

Its where I buy mine. I still pay about 40 bucks for each 30lb bag.

The price of TOTW went up a bit recently. I used to pay $38 for 33lb, now its 39-42 per 30lb depending on formula.


----------



## BritneyP

TOTW was never 33lbs.. it's always been 30lbs and always been about $45 give or take, for as long as I can remember.

You can definitely mix the TOTW and Kirkland.. that would probably be a good compromise vs. switching completely!


----------



## Shavy

KZoppa said:


> generally avoid Petco and Petsmart for the brands. Over priced.


I actually find them pretty competitive when they run sales. And you can get great bargains on 'damaged' bags, which are often marked down 20% or more. The only 'damage' may be a rip in the outer paper, exposing the brown paper beneath, but the bag is still sealed and fine for use. I personally like to rotate brands for the variety and to keep the dogs from being picky, so I often buy whatever super premium they're having a sale on, or pick up the torn-packaging bag. I'm not 100% sure on this, but I think they might price match as well.


----------



## Fafhrd

If you live near an Anderson's, they sell TOTW 30 lb. for $39.00. They also carry Diamond Naturals (which is pretty much the same as Kirkland) very cheap if you are thinking of mixing.


----------



## Fafhrd

Update: I went to Anderson's this week, and the price has gone up to $42.99.


----------



## ken k

you need to buy from a feed store, talk to them inside, they may cut you a break on the price, i have been buying TOW for a 1 1/2 years from the same guy that sells horse feed from his barn, $39 a bag tax, included, i go through a bag every 10 days


----------



## Stosh

I'm another one who buys from a locally owned feed store. There's also a great food called Victor, made in TX, that's a lot less expensive than TOTW. They have a grain free formula too.


----------



## BlackGSD

Stosh said:


> I'm another one who buys from a locally owned feed store. There's also a great food called Victor, made in TX, that's a lot less expensive than TOTW. They have a grain free formula too.


Don't know if this is directed at the OP or you are just making conversation, but Victor isnt available out here.


----------

